# Any Collectable Interestes In the Original ARCLight AAA Flashlights?



## Nickle (Feb 17, 2017)

I remember back in 2001 when these were fist introduced.
They were about the very first commercially available white LED lights out there.
Peter Gransee the inventor, was a valued contributor on the original CPF. If I remember correctly
there was even a ARCLight AAA model devoted to CPF.

Over the years I've had several spanning all the various model changes.
I have one of the original lights and one of the last one produced in about 2004.
It's marked ARC-P

I'm not interested in selling my two but would like to know if someone night care to comment and
perhaps quote some possible values for these older lights.
.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 17, 2017)

Nickle said:


> I'm not interested in selling my two but would like to know if someone night care to comment and
> perhaps quote some possible values for these older lights.
> .



Best if you do some researching to find a range of values of your Arc's. This forum is not set up to help members find values. Go to the WTS forums to get some ideas. 

Bill


----------

